# Nolan’s Oppenheimer (Ludwig Göransson)



## KEM

Ludwig Göransson is officially confirmed to be scoring Christopher Nolan’s next film, Oppenheimer. After the bombastic, innovative score he was able to create for his first collaboration with Nolan on TENET we’re definitely in for something special on this film as well. 

The film is slated for a July 21st, 2023 release but given Nolan’s track record we can expect a teaser (that will likely feature the first glimpse of Göransson music for the film) sometime next year. Time to get excited!!









Cillian Murphy to Star in Christopher Nolan’s ‘Oppenheimer’


Universal is giving the biopic about one of the fathers of the atom bomb a summer 2023 release date.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## dcoscina

I wonder if it will sound anything like this


----------



## KEM

dcoscina said:


> I wonder if it will sound anything like this




At this point who knows…?? Great music though!!

My guess is that this will lean more orchestral given the time period and subject matter, I’m very excited to hear what kind of motifs Ludwig can come up with to portray the atomic bomb, I know we’re in for something amazing with this one


----------



## dcoscina

KEM said:


> At this point who knows…?? Great music though!!
> 
> My guess is that this will lean more orchestral given the time period and subject matter, I’m very excited to hear what kind of motifs Ludwig can come up with to portray the atomic bomb, I know we’re in for something amazing with this one


Actually, I am too. I loved his Venom theme which was like Prokofiev amped up on steroids. It would be too obvious to do a Phil Glass minimalist thing... I'm curious what direction he will pursue.


----------



## KEM

dcoscina said:


> Actually, I am too. I loved his Venom theme which was like Prokofiev amped up on steroids. It would be too obvious to do a Phil Glass minimalist thing... I'm curious what direction he will pursue.



Venom was the soundtrack that made me a Ludwig fan!! Some of the best synth work I’ve ever heard


----------



## KEM

Looks like Hans is excited too!!


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Venom was the soundtrack that made me a Ludwig fan!! Some of the best synth work I’ve ever heard


Ooohh I didn't know he scored Venom. Now I will have to listen to it!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Ooohh I didn't know he scored Venom. Now I will have to listen to it!



I’ve know a couple of tracks I think you’d really like!!


----------



## Niah2

KEM said:


> I’ve know a couple of tracks I think you’d really like!!



Hmm wasn't expecting to like these cues, maybe because I've heard so many bad things about the movie but these tracks are pretty interesting.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## J-M

Not surprised that Göransson got the gig. Excited to hear and see the results!


----------



## KEM

Niah2 said:


> Hmm wasn't expecting to like these cues, maybe because I've heard no many bad things about the movie but these tracks are pretty interesting.
> 
> Thank you for posting.



Of course!! And I actually love the first Venom movie, in all honesty it’s my second favorite Marvel movie after The Winter Soldier, if you don’t try to take it seriously you’ll have a great time with it, I just watched it yesterday and I still hold the same opinion


----------



## KEM

I’ve been trying to speculate as to what Ludwig will do for this film and if I had to make one my best guess would be a cross between these two cues from TENET, I’m sure it’ll be completely different and that’s what has me really excited, but this is what I imagine as of right now, I’d love for everyone else to give their best guesses as well


----------



## Pier

I'd be very surprised if he made anything similar to Tenet.

In part because a lot of the score was based on ideas from the film itself, like the palindrome melodies, backwards stuff, etc. But also because I think the Oppenheimer film will be closer in tone and style to Dunkirk. Less sci-fi more historical.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I'd be very surprised if he made anything similar to Tenet.
> 
> In part because a lot of the score was based on ideas from the film itself, like the palindrome melodies, backwards stuff, etc. But also because I think the Oppenheimer film will be closer in tone and style to Dunkirk. Less sci-fi more historical.



That is true but then again Dunkirk is a very electronic score, at first I thought the setting of the film would suggest a more orchestral approach but we have to keep in mind this is a Nolan film, so this surely won’t be a “WW2 biopic period piece drama” or whatever is expected of a film like this, the official description they give for the film is “an IMAX-shot epic thriller that thrusts audiences into the pulse-pounding paradox of the enigmatic man who must risk destroying the world in order to save it” so it’s surely to not going to be as expected


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> That is true but then again Dunkirk is a very electronic score, at first I thought the setting of the film would suggest a more orchestral approach but we have to keep in mind this is a Nolan film, so this surely won’t be a “WW2 biopic period piece drama” or whatever is expected of a film like this, the official description they give for the film is “an IMAX-shot epic thriller that thrusts audiences into the pulse-pounding paradox of the enigmatic man who must risk destroying the world in order to save it” so it’s surely to not going to be as expected


Yeah definitely. Of course it's Nolan! I wouldn't expect something traditional either.


----------



## KEM

Emily Blunt In Talks To Join Christopher Nolan’s Next Film ‘Oppenheimer’ At Universal


EXCLUSIVE: In what would be the first major piece of casting since officially confirming Oppenheimer will be his next film, Christopher Nolan looks to have found Cillian Murphy a co-star to join hi…




deadline.com


----------



## Consona




----------



## KEM

Robert Downey Jr. And Matt Damon Latest Stars To Join Christopher Nolan’s ‘Oppenheimer’


EXCLUSIVE: The ensemble for Christopher Nolan’s next film Oppenheimer keeps growing in star power as sources tell Deadline Matt Damon and Robert Downey Jr. are in talks to join Cillian Murphy…




deadline.com


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

KEM said:


> Looks like Hans is excited too!!


I have a suspicion that there is a LOT of subtext to “Perfect.” 👀👀👀


----------



## KEM

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> I have a suspicion that there is a LOT of subtext to “Perfect.” 👀👀👀



I wouldn’t look into it too much, Hans is a big fan of Ludwig, I’m sure he’s excited!!


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

KEM said:


> I wouldn’t look into it too much, Hans is a big fan of Ludwig, I’m sure he’s excited!!


Well, yes. Wasn’t talking about the subtext between he and Lud. Rather, that Nolan is absolutely incorrigible, and a younger composer with the energy to deal with his bullshit is, “perfect.” I mean look, Leo won’t even work with the guy anymore. 👀👀👀


----------



## Tice

Oh, interesting combination! I'd love to see what the two of them make of it!


----------



## KEM

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Well, yes. Wasn’t talking about the subtext between he and Lud. Rather, that Nolan is absolutely incorrigible, and a younger composer with the energy to deal with his bullshit is, “perfect.” I mean look, Leo won’t even work with the guy anymore. 👀👀👀



I’d put up with it, Nolan is the greatest director of all time, no amount of work is too much when you get to work with him


----------



## handz

KEM said:


> Nolan is the greatest director of all time


Sad that his movies are not on the same level as his directorship then 🙃


----------



## handz

KEM said:


> I’ve know a couple of tracks I think you’d really like!!



Some really cool sound design moments, synth sounds and even string lines. But every track is like 20 different short pieces, I still can’t make myself being able to listen to these scores as to a standalone music for longer sessions


----------



## KEM

handz said:


> Sad that his movies are not on the same level as his directorship then 🙃



The Dark Knight is the greatest movie of all time, that is an objective fact

There are very few things that remain constant throughout time, never to change, but I can think of two: 1. We will all die one day 2. The Dark Knight is the greatest movie of all time


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Nolan was giving Leo LINE READINGS on Inception. I can’t think of a bigger insult to someone like that. He’s fine without him, clearly, as he won his statue and is one of the few actors left who can sell a movie based on him in a starring role alone. 

But there comes a point in a composer’s career that you don’t need to suffer soul-sapping paranoia in order to, what, get another nomination? More money? There are more important things to achieve once you are super successful in your 60s.


----------



## KEM

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Nolan was giving Leo LINE READINGS on Inception. I can’t think of a bigger insult to someone like that. He’s fine without him.



Ok but look at how the movie turned out...

Kubrick and Hitchcock have been noted as being incredibly difficult to work with but what they're able to create more than makes up for any of that, they demand excellence from their collaborators as well they should, this is their art and unlike most they are willing to do whatever it takes to get it done to it's fullest potential, Nolan is no different and I usually only hear people say great things about their experiences working with him, if Leo doesn't want to work with Nolan again then that's certainly his loss and not Nolan's


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

KEM said:


> Nolan is no different and I usually only hear people say great things


Who? And watching a press interview with actors under NDAs and non disparagement clauses doesn’t count.


----------



## KEM

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Who? And watching a press interview with actors under NDAs and non disparagement clauses doesn’t count.



Nolan has many frequent collaborators and I think that speaks enough for itself, if he was so notoriously hard to work with I don’t think so many people would be willing to work with him on everything he does, Cillian Murphy clearly enjoys working with him, as does Michael Caine, Tom Hardy, and many other behind the scenes people that are involved with every project. And if he is hard to work with, who cares? Some people are just built different, and if you can’t handle the work then you just aren’t meant to be in it, Hollywood isn’t a weak man’s game, it’s a dog eat dog industry and not everybody is willing to go that 110% to make something the best it possibly can be, Nolan clearly is and he wants to work with likeminded people, as he should


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

KEM said:


> Some people are just built different, and if you can’t handle the work then you just aren’t meant to be in it,


lol… hey so where do you live?


----------



## KEM

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> lol… hey so where do you live?



St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Nice! I'm from 2h south of you, Cape Girardeau, but lived in LA for a while. I'm tellin' ya, Nolan's path is littered with folks who really won't work with him again because of his paranoia and other problems that seeped into his professionalism. These are academy award winners, who have gone on afterwards to make spectacular films. He won't say it here, and in fact if he read this thread he would wonder why the hell I would dish out behind-the-scenes drama on a public forum like VI-Control, but Hans (or anyone at his level, like DiCaprio) doesn't need Nolan to be at the top of their game.

#GoBlues 😅


----------



## KEM

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Nice! I'm from 2h south of you, Cape Girardeau, but lived in LA for a while. I'm tellin' ya, Nolan's path is littered with folks who really won't work with him again because of his paranoia and other problems that seeped into his professionalism. These are academy award winners, who have gone on afterwards to make spectacular films. He won't say it here, and in fact if he read this thread he would wonder why the hell I would dish out behind-the-scenes drama on a public forum like VI-Control, but Hans (or anyone at his level, like DiCaprio) doesn't need Nolan to be at the top of their game.
> 
> #GoBlues 😅



Oh for sure they don’t, those guys already had legendary careers before working with Nolan and certainly have continued to afterwards, all I’m saying is that Nolan (to me anyways) is the greatest to ever do it so I personally would go through whatever he’d put me through if it meant the chance to work with him and I know many others would as well, my comment wasn’t meant as a slight towards you or anyone else in particular, just a typical rule of thumb about how tough Hollywood really is, especially at the top, it eats people up and spits them out with no hesitation.

And Cape Girardeau, really?! Small world, I have a ton of friends that went to SEMO, if you’re ever in St. Louis definitely hit me up I’m totally down to meet up!!


P.S. I’m a Blackhawks fan… (and right now it’s not fun to be one, sadly)


----------



## Futchibon

KEM said:


> I’d put up with it, Nolan is the greatest director of all time, no amount of work is too much when you get to work with him


----------



## KEM

Futchibon said:


>



The Dark Knight


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> I wouldn’t look into it too much, Hans is a big fan of Ludwig, I’m sure he’s excited!!


Hans is probably working on Dune 2!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Hans is probably working on Dune 2!



He is, he said he hasn’t stopped writing music for Dune since he was first asked to do Part 1 lol


----------



## handz

KEM said:


> The Dark Knight is the greatest movie of all time, that is an objective fact
> 
> There are very few things that remain constant throughout time, never to change, but I can think of two: 1. We will all die one day 2. The Dark Knight is the greatest movie of all time


That constant actually is: Nolan is most overrated moviemaker of our times who creates cold and sterile, soulless movies for movie snobs. 

I like some of his older movies, but Batmans are absolutely nowhere even close to something like “best movie” category. 

🙏


----------



## D Halgren

handz said:


> That constant actually is: Nolan is most overrated moviemaker of our times who creates cold and sterile, soulless movies for movie snobs.
> 
> I like some of his older movies, but Batmans are absolutely nowhere even close to something like “best movie” category.
> 
> 🙏


You think that Interstellar is cold and soulless? As a father, that movie hits me hard, and makes me feel so much. I guess to each his own.


----------



## darkogav

D Halgren said:


> You think that Interstellar is cold and soulless? As a father, that movie hits me hard, and makes me feel so much. I guess to each his own.


Interstellara is one of my fav Zimmer scores in last 10 years. I also really liked Göransson's score for Tenet. A really great piece of work. Unfortunately(?), the score was better than the movie itself.


----------



## D Halgren

darkogav said:


> Interstellara is one of my fav Zimmer scores in last 10 years. I also really liked Göransson's score for Tenet. A really great piece of work. Unfortunately(?), the score was better than the movie itself.


I love the Interstellar score. It's a masterpiece! I also think that it might be McConaughey's finest performance. It brings me to tears.
I love the Tenet score as well. I really love the movie, too. I just try not to understand it😉


----------



## KEM

Interstellar might actually be my least favorite Nolan film besides Insomnia, but they’re still incredible movies and I love them a lot, just goes to show how great he is


----------



## KEM

This cast is getting stacked with star power, can’t wait for this film









Florence Pugh, Rami Malek, Benny Safdie Join Christopher Nolan’s ‘Oppenheimer’ (Exclusive)


The call sheet goes nuclear as the trio join the already-cast Cillian Murphy, Robert Downey Jr., Matt Damon and Emily Blunt.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## KEM

First look at Cillian Murphy as Oppenheimer!! A lot of new casting have also been announced, this movie is going to be special









Christopher Nolan’s ‘Oppenheimer’ Unveils First Look at Cillian Murphy as Atomic Scientist


Kenneth Branagh has been added to the cast of the Universal biopic.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## KEM

Oppenheimer: Cast, First Image Revealed for Christopher Nolan Movie


A first look at Cillian Murphy as J. Robert Oppenheimer has been revealed as Christopher Nolan begins filming his new movie Oppenheimer.




www.thewrap.com


----------



## KEM

This one caught me off guard…









‘Drake and Josh’ Star Josh Peck Joins Christopher Nolan’s ‘Oppenheimer’ (EXCLUSIVE)


“Drake and Josh” star Josh Peck has joined the sprawling cast of Christopher Nolan’s World War II epic “Oppenheimer.” He will play Kenneth Bainbridge, a real scientist…




variety.com


----------



## KEM

This got me very hyped









Robert Downey Jr Has A Full Head of White Hair For ‘Oppenheimer’ Filming With Cillian Murphy


Check out the pics here!




www.justjared.com


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> This got me very hyped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Downey Jr Has A Full Head of White Hair For ‘Oppenheimer’ Filming With Cillian Murphy
> 
> 
> Check out the pics here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justjared.com


I don't think I've seen him on a serious dramatic role since Zodiac. Will be interesting for sure!


----------



## KEM

First official poster is released!!


----------



## KEM

I’ve also heard leaked audio of the teaser trailer that’s rumored to play in front of Jordan Peele’s “Nope”, and it includes a first look at some of Ludwig’s score…


----------



## Dr.Quest

That poster makes me think of Jim Carey in The Mask movie… ”Smokin’!”


----------



## Pier

The poster is awesome.

Damn, another year of waiting!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> The poster is awesome.
> 
> Damn, another year of waiting!



I just saw a really janky recording of the trailer on TikTok and it looks incredible!! I went ahead and bought my tickets for Peele’s “Nope” in a couple of hours so I can see it for myself in its full quality, so I’ll post an update if they show it ahead of the movie


----------



## Pier

Holy shit I just noticed the cast


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Holy shit I just noticed the cast



That’s not even covering half of the A-list actors that are involved with this project, look up the full cast on something like IMDb and you’ll be ever more blown away!! Also I’m sitting on the theater right now for Nope, the Oppenheimer teaser should be playing in just a few minutes


----------



## KEM

Nope just ended and the trailer played right before the movie started, this one is sure to really anger all the boomers, the trailer itself was TENET level loud, it absolutely huge sounding and the visuals were amazing!!


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Nope just ended and the trailer played right before the movie started, this one is sure to really anger all the boomers, the trailer itself was TENET level loud, it absolutely huge sounding and the visuals were amazing!!


Inception and Tenet are the few movies I went in almost blind. Only watched the teasers which didn't reveal much.

I think with Oppenheimer I will avoid absolutely everything. I already know I will watch it anyway.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Inception and Tenet are the few movies I went in almost blind. Only watched the teasers which didn't reveal much.
> 
> I think with Oppenheimer I will avoid absolutely everything. I already know I will watch it anyway.



I will say that this is the best teaser trailer I’ve ever seen, and that title was previously held by the TENET teaser. The music for the TENET teaser is still better, since as you know Rainy Night In Tallinn is my favorite piece of music ever made and that was the first glimpse of it, but the presentation of the Oppenheimer teaser was next level!! Might buy another IMAX ticket for Nope just to see it again


----------



## Ahmad Ali

Pier said:


> Inception and Tenet are the few movies I went in almost blind. Only watched the teasers which didn't reveal much.
> 
> I think with Oppenheimer I will avoid absolutely everything. I already know I will watch it anyway.


If you decide to watch it though, it spoils absolutely nothing - which is incredible. 60 seconds. Very little footage but it's incredibly exciting.


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> If you decide to watch it though, it spoils absolutely nothing - which is incredible. 60 seconds. Very little footage but it's incredibly exciting.



Agreed, it will absolutely create hype without actually telling you a single thing, well worth the watch


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> Agreed, it will absolutely create hype without actually telling you a single thing, well worth the watch


No one makes teasers like Nolan. I always go back to the Dunkirk and Tenet teasers


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> No one makes teasers like Nolan. I always go back to the Dunkirk and Tenet teasers



That TENET teaser changed everything for me, Rainy Night In Tallinn is my favorite piece of music ever made and that was the first time I heard it, my life took a different direction after that, I still rewatch that teaser all the time!!


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> That TENET teaser changed everything for me, Rainy Night In Tallinn is my favorite piece of music ever made and that was the first time I heard it, my life took a different direction after that, I still rewatch that teaser all the time!!


I didn't care much for it when I first heard but it grew on me as I rewatched the teaser. Shortly after I became addicted to it and now it's one my favorite pieces of music ever made. It never gets old.


----------



## KEM

Trailer is officially out now!!!









Oppenheimer | Official Movie Site | July 21, 2023


Official movie site for Oppenheimer, starring Cillian Murphy and written and directed by Christopher Nolan. Coming to theaters July 21, 2023.




www.oppenheimermovie.com


----------



## dcoscina

KEM said:


> Trailer is officially out now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oppenheimer | Official Movie Site | July 21, 2023
> 
> 
> Official movie site for Oppenheimer, starring Cillian Murphy and written and directed by Christopher Nolan. Coming to theaters July 21, 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oppenheimermovie.com


Great teaser. Music sounds like Ligeti's Requiem in places with those brass swells (w/o the micropolyphonic choir). Really nice. The original Godzilla 2014 trailer used the Requiem and to this day it is the best teaser I've ever seen. It was amazing.


----------



## Tanarri

I'd love to see Zimmer back.


----------



## KEM

dcoscina said:


> Great teaser. Music sounds like Ligeti's Requiem in places with those brass swells (w/o the micropolyphonic choir). Really nice. The original Godzilla 2014 trailer used the Requiem and to this day it is the best teaser I've ever seen. It was amazing.



Ludwig killed this teaser that’s for sure!! Absolutely menacing piece of music


----------



## KEM

Tanarri said:


> I'd love to see Zimmer back.



Not gonna happen, and as much as I love Zimmer I think it’s very clear that Ludwig is the one


----------



## Tanarri

He is scoring it for sure. But to me, Zimmer is the true visionary. Goransson's Tenet sounded like a demo for Damage loops.


----------



## KEM

Tanarri said:


> He is scoring it for sure. But to me, Zimmer is the true visionary. Goransson's Tenet sounded like a demo for Damage loops.



Ummm… what…??


----------



## dcoscina

KEM said:


> Ludwig killed this teaser that’s for sure!! Absolutely menacing piece of music


so he provided the music? Ok, call me impressed. Suits the subject matter too.


----------



## KEM

dcoscina said:


> so he provided the music? Ok, call me impressed. Suits the subject matter too.



Yep!! Nolan always includes a snippet of the score in his teasers, he’s been doing it for as long as I can remember


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Tanarri said:


> He is scoring it for sure. But to me, Zimmer is the true visionary. Goransson's Tenet sounded like a demo for Damage loops.


I guess it depends on how shallow ones perception of a given thing is.
A person who doesn't like jazz will feel all jazz sounds the same/generic. Well Hello! :D
That doesn't mean that's true, just means I have a shallow perception of it due to not being "into it" and not listening much. But at least I know it rather than running around and making myself look funny by saying all jazz sounds the same


----------



## Kyle Preston

So excited for a new Nolan movie! Will go through his filmography a week or so before Oppenheimer releases -- hopefully, he chooses CGI for explosions and not, the real thing...


----------



## antihero151

Kyle Preston said:


> hopefully, he chooses CGI for explosions and not, the real thing...


my goodness. Could you imagine? He might even allow chairs on set.


----------



## Ahmad Ali

God, I'm so tired of that joke... 

DNEG's work with Nolan has always been incredibly impressive. I can already see it being nominated for VFX as always. I wonder if there's a need or a way to be mathematically accurate (like they did with Interstellar) or they will just do whatever fits their artistic vision.


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> God, I'm so tired of that joke...
> 
> DNEG's work with Nolan has always been incredibly impressive. I can already see it being nominated for VFX as always. I wonder if there's a need or a way to be mathematically accurate (like they did with Interstellar) or they will just do whatever fits their artistic vision.



I had that thought a few weeks ago, I think they’ll take some of the mathematics into account but only to a certain extent


----------



## Kyle Preston

I wonder if they'll mention/utilize the "barn" unit. From HyperPhysics:

_Nuclear Cross Section_​_To characterize the probability that a certain nuclear reaction will take place, it is customary to define an effective size of the nucleus for that reaction, called a cross section. The cross section is defined by_

_



_​
_The cross section has the units of area and is on the order of the square of the nuclear radius. A commonly used unit is the barn:

1 barn = 10-28m2

A standard old story was that in the early days of the field, a particular cross section turned out to be much bigger than expected. An experimenter exclaimed "Why, that's as big as a barn!" and a unit name was born._


----------



## tonio_

I can't wait to hear it in the cinema next year and have my mind completely blown again by this guy


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> I had that thought a few weeks ago, I think they’ll take some of the mathematics into account but only to a certain extent


Like some sort of simulation of the explosion/s to begin with. Because with Nolan there has to be something grounding to reality. Referencing archival footage will only get you so far. 

@Kyle Preston Not sure I fully understood what that means but it'll be interesting how much science will be in this film. Bring in Kip Thorne again.


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> Like some sort of simulation of the explosion/s to begin with. Because with Nolan there has to be something grounding to reality. Referencing archival footage will only get you so far.
> 
> @Kyle Preston Not sure I fully understood what that means but it'll be interesting how much science will be in this film. Bring in Kip Thorne again.



I’m fully expecting Kip Thorne to be an advisor here, Nolan brought him on TENET when he didn’t really have to so I’m confident he’ll have a hand here as well, the big inverted slo-mo fireball in the teaser is already one of my favorite shots ever, I wouldn’t doubt if actual science went into that


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> I’m fully expecting Kip Thorne to be an advisor here, Nolan brought him on TENET when he didn’t really have to so I’m confident he’ll have a hand here as well, the big inverted slo-mo fireball in the teaser is already one of my favorite shots ever, I wouldn’t doubt if actual science went into that


Totally. After writing that I realized how plausible that is after his involvement with TENET. I'd love a science of Oppenheimer book but a featurette will do.


----------



## Tanarri

Lionel Schmitt said:


> I guess it depends on how shallow ones perception of a given thing is.
> A person who doesn't like jazz will feel all jazz sounds the same/generic. Well Hello! :D
> That doesn't mean that's true, just means I have a shallow perception of it due to not being "into it" and not listening much. But at least I know it rather than running around and making myself look funny by saying all jazz sounds the same


Well, I like "hybrid music" and I've been collecting these soundtracks from as far back as I can find, since Bernard Herrmann, through Jerry Goldsmith, to Hans Zimmer, when it comes to the US side.

I certainly don't claim all hybrid music sounds the same, I actually claim the exact opposite.

And if you know anything about musical form, structure and tectonics, you can judge pieces regardless of genre.

So, a nice tub of red herrings there.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Tanarri said:


> Well, I like "hybrid music" and I've been collecting these soundtracks from as far back as I can find, since Bernard Herrmann, through Jerry Goldsmith, to Hans Zimmer, when it comes to the US side.
> 
> I certainly don't claim all hybrid music sounds the same, I actually claim the exact opposite.
> 
> And if you know anything about musical form, structure and tectonics, you can judge pieces regardless of genre.
> 
> So, a nice tub of red herrings there.


Yea, Bernard Herrmann, Jerry Goldsmith and even most HZ scores have nothing to do with the way Tenet works.

And no, you can't judge pieces just with a bit of technical knowledge. Music is deeper than that. But it seems we both have no evidence for our claims so...
pointless. :D

Btw, I'm vegan. Love it though when people use these lazy fallacy terms.


----------



## Tanarri

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Yea, Bernard Herrmann, Jerry Goldsmith and even most HZ scores have nothing to do with the way Tenet works.


?



Lionel Schmitt said:


> And no, you can't judge pieces just with a bit of technical knowledge. Music is deeper than that. But it seems we both have no evidence for our claims so...
> pointless. :D


You said jazz sounds the same to you. I said hybrid music does not sound the same to me.


----------



## KEM

Ahmad Ali said:


> Totally. After writing that I realized how plausible that is after his involvement with TENET. I'd love a science of Oppenheimer book but a featurette will do.



Ever since the teaser dropped I’ve been watching a ton of documentaries on nuclear fission/fusion, the Manhattan Project, anything I can get my hands on really. I’m very excited and I want to have some in depth knowledge by the time we get to see the film


----------



## KEM

Here's my Oppenheimer track!!


----------



## Ahmad Ali

KEM said:


> Ever since the teaser dropped I’ve been watching a ton of documentaries on nuclear fission/fusion, the Manhattan Project, anything I can get my hands on really. I’m very excited and I want to have some in depth knowledge by the time we get to see the film


So did I. I try to stay away from Oppenheimer's life though. I really like that we haven't spoiled much with set pics and I really don't know much about it. But I did watch videos and a documentary about the Trinity test. I've been fascinated by nuclear fission since high school so it's all exciting to me.


----------



## KEM




----------



## asherpope

KEM said:


> The Dark Knight is the greatest movie of all time, that is an objective fact
> 
> There are very few things that remain constant throughout time, never to change, but I can think of two: 1. We will all die one day 2. The Dark Knight is the greatest movie of all time


Excellent trolling


----------



## KEM

asherpope said:


> Excellent trolling



Not a troll, just a fact


----------



## Zanshin

I am pretty excited for both the movie and score. I may have to watch the movie at home so I can turn on subtitles based my experience with Tenet though


----------



## Pier

Zanshin said:


> I am pretty excited for both the movie and score. I may have to watch the movie at home so I can turn on subtitles based my experience with Tenet though


I'd be surprised if this happened again with all the criticism Tenet received about the dialogue mixing.

Bane not being completely intelligible on Batman made sense with the mask and all. But what they did with Tenet didn't work at all IMO.


----------



## Zanshin

Pier said:


> I'd be surprised if this happened again with all the criticism Tenet received about the dialogue mixing.
> 
> Bane not being completely intelligible on Batman made sense with the mask and all. But what they did with Tenet didn't work at all IMO.


I have some hearing issues that are exacerbated by background noise. Like trying to have conversation in a loud restaurant for example. It's frustrating. Trying to watch the movie with how the dialog was mixed was like 2 hours of that. I hope you are right!


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I'd be surprised if this happened again with all the criticism Tenet received about the dialogue mixing.
> 
> Bane not being completely intelligible on Batman made sense with the mask and all. But what they did with Tenet didn't work at all IMO.



I thought it worked wonderfully, they turned the music up super loud and I don’t think that’s anything to complain about, it sounded awesome!!. Also, this is Christopher Nolan, he doesn’t care what anyone thinks, even Hans Zimmer told him the music was too loud during parts of The Dark Knight and Nolan didn’t even care about what he had to say, he’s the biggest director on the planet right now so criticism from regular moviegoing people doesn’t mean anything to him

I personally hope the music in Oppenheimer is the loudest thing in the mix just like it was in TENET


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> I thought it worked wonderfully, they turned the music up super loud and I don’t think that’s anything to complain about, it sounded awesome!!. Also, this is Christopher Nolan, he doesn’t care what anyone thinks, even Hans Zimmer told him the music was too loud during parts of The Dark Knight and Nolan didn’t even care about what he had to say, he’s the biggest director on the planet right now so criticism from regular moviegoing people doesn’t mean anything to him
> 
> I personally hope the music in Oppenheimer is the loudest thing in the mix just like it was in TENET


The problem is not that the music was loud, that's an artistic decision and it's fine.

But if there's an important dialogue going on maybe try to make it intelligible? And if some dialogue is not important then just remove it altogether in the script


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> The problem is not that the music was loud, that's an artistic decision and it's fine.
> 
> But if there's an important dialogue going on maybe try to make it intelligible? And if some dialogue is not important then just remove it altogether in the script



Nolan might also do that on purpose to necessitate multiple viewings, and considering I saw TENET 15 times in theaters, I think that’s an effective strategy lol


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> I personally hope the music in Oppenheimer is the loudest thing in the mix just like it was in TENET





​


----------



## KEM

Alchemedia said:


> ​



It’s been said that my 8 string riffs can shake the earth…


----------



## asherpope

KEM said:


> Not a troll, just a fact


The first 10 minutes was an excellent Heat homage. The rest was OK. All Ledger scenes were great though.


----------



## KEM

I’ve now seen both the normal trailer that will be released online as well as the IMAX exclusive trailer and I can say with 100% certainty that this movie will be amazing. Both trailers are very different from each other and in my opinion the IMAX one is far superior so if you have the opportunity to see Avatar in IMAX you should go just for this trailer alone, that’s what I’m doing tomorrow morning


----------



## KEM

Just saw the IMAX exclusive trailer in person and I can confirm it was among the greatest things I’ve ever seen in my life, the music was incredible, it has the same elements from the teaser trailer but with massive sub pulses and even more aggressive, dissonant orchestral textures, my excitement level is at an all time high right now

And yes, I left as soon as the trailer was over, no way I’m sitting through 3 hours of that Avatar garbage lol


----------



## KEM

First official trailer is online!!


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> First official trailer is online!!


----------



## KEM

I’ve gotten confirmation that the music in the official trailer is in fact Ludwig’s. The music in the IMAX exclusive trailer is also Ludwig and is in my opinion it’s much better, but I’m biased since I like extremely dark music. Going off both trailers this score is going to cover a lot of ground and I’m very excited about it


----------



## KEM




----------



## dcoscina

KEM said:


>



That music really sounds like HZ not LG..


----------



## KEM

dcoscina said:


> That music really sounds like HZ not LG..



It definitely has a lot of Zimmer in it, no question. The IMAX trailer is classic Ludwig though


----------



## Pier

dcoscina said:


> That music really sounds like HZ not LG..


SPOILER!!!!

I will just unfollow this thread lol


----------

